# Mac book Pro 10.6.6 bloqué et écran qui "clignote"!



## floru (30 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je possède un mbp d'environ 3 ans, qui fonctionne parfaitement jusqu'à maintenant.
Dessus est installé ox 10.6.6. Seulement, depuis quelques jours, lorsque je suis sur internet (il me sert essentiellement pour ça en ce moment) il est arrivé qu'il "se bloque" : on ne peut plus rien cliquer, on ne peut plus agir, mais cependant on peut toujours bouger la souris sur l'écran. elle garde la forme d'une flêche et ne réagit plus en passant sur un lien... totalement inactive.

plus rien ne répond, ni bouton d'allumage, ni barre des applis en bas, plus rien...
Et pas de "gele" classique, avec cercle qui tourne etc, juste plus aucune réaction de la machine.

Si 'on "pousse" un peu en tentant de cliquer quand même ou d'aller dans les coins de l'écran pour activer les spaces etc, l'écran entier se met à "clignoter" (ca ressemble à un mauvais contact...), c'est assez inquiétant...

La seule solution pour m'en tirer à été de le rebooter en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton, à chaque fois que c'est arrivé.... et il redémarre correctement et refonctionne nikel... Ca lui prend quasiment une fois/jours, depuis 1 semaine.

Je pensais qu'il chauffait trop, mais ce matin, il me l'a fait au bout d'une petite heure et sans avoir trop chauffé,  du coup, ça m'inquiète d'autant plus. Là, il tourne nikel...

J'ai utilisé onix, ça n'a pas empéché de recommencer.

Dernière précision : A chaque fois que c'est arrivé, c'était après avoir cliqué sur un lien ou avoir entré une adresse, soit dans firefox, soit dans Safari. C'est possible qu'un bug d'un site puisse tout faire déconner?

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils.


----------



## clodio94 (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai eu le meme probleme hier, l'ecran à scintiller (clignotement rapide) et c'est revenu sans problème.
aujourd'hui ça le refait et la seul solution éteindre en restant appuyé sur le bouton.
redemarrage nickel mais 10mn plus le probleme reviens et la c'est le drame! il redemarre pas ecran figé gris avec le petit rond qui ne tourne plus.
je naviguais sur internet hier et aujourd'hui site différent d'hier.

10.6.6 macbookpro 17' 3/4ans

si vous avez une idée d'avance merci


----------



## daffyb (1 Juillet 2011)

Commencez par mettre à jour votre version de MacOS (on en est à 10.6.8)
Sinon, ça pourrait être un problème de carte graphique qui a une surchauffe (ben oui, c'est l'été...)


----------



## floru (1 Juillet 2011)

Salut, 

J'ai fait des recherches hier et j'ai trouvé ça....


http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR


Certains disent que c'est la cause du probleme.
Je vais aller dans mon apple store demain, et leur en parler

A propos de la chaleur, j'ai telechargé SmcFanControl qui permet de réguler la vitesse des ventilos, et ca refroidit l'ordi un max.
C'est super, mais ça n'a pas résolu mon probleme.

bon courage 

A+


----------



## clodio94 (1 Juillet 2011)

Floru bonsoir,

2,4Ghz la carte nvidia, cela correspond aussi à ma machine! je viens de lui faire un petit nettoyage aspirateur ça ne peut pas faire de mal mais il avait pas l'air d'etre plus chaud que d'habitude. Je vais vérifier la date d'achat! 
popur l'instant il fonctionne à suivre

Merci pour l'info


----------



## Sayki (1 Juillet 2011)

Exactement le même problème depuis aujourd'hui je cherche une solution ...


----------



## floru (2 Juillet 2011)

Juste pour info, pas le temps d'aller me renseigner aujourd'hui...

Je voulais vous poser la question : A quel rythme ces "coupures" se produisent sur vos macs?

Pour ma part c'est une fois par jour. Pas plus pour l'instant.
Chez vous, cela a t il évolué?

Merci.


----------



## clodio94 (6 Juillet 2011)

Oui ça a évolué à la mise en route l'écran se fige avec le petit rond sur fond gris qui s'arrete de tourner 
impossible de l'allumer!

je vais tenté un redemarrage avec le disque 1

veuillez éteindre votre ordinateur en maintenant la touche...

rien à faire l'écran se fige si il y a le DVD j'ai une fenetre qui apparait me disant la phrase précédente!


----------



## clodio94 (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Bonne nouvelle la réparation a été prise en charge par apple carte mère changé (prix 1020) OUF! merci apple et le sav.
Bon été à tous


----------

